# Warming refrigerated cat food



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Chiquita barely eats a small can a day.
I just got some Natures Variety canned cat food but they only had it in the large 5.5 ounce can.
In the past when I fed my cats Friskies I had to refrigerate the leftover food.
They would eat eat when it cold.
What the best way to warm it up, the microwave seem hit or miss, likely to overheat and then she won't eat it even when it cools.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I mix some very hot water into MowMow's and make a thick batter. He loves lapping that up.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to use a microwave,but my new one would probably overheat it. Maybe stick it in a sandwich bag and put it in some hot water for a while?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Nan said:


> I used to use a microwave,but my new one would probably overheat it. Maybe stick it in a sandwich bag and put it in some hot water for a while?


That was my though, placing the can in a small pan of hot water and let it sit for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I put my refrigerated food in the microwave for 8 seconds just to get the chill out - then I mix in a bit of warm water with it. There is no way I could do the baggie and hot water thing - once my girls see the can - they go crazy. Funny thing about heating their food in the microwave though - I rarely use it for myself lately - it's main purpose is to heat the girls' food, but the other night I had some leftovers that I heated up and as soon as I opened the microwave door, up hopped Bella onto the counter, thinking it was mealtime. She seems to think the microwave is HER appliance! I had to keep telling her "No, Mama, this is MY meal time".


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Do what I do. let some hot water run in the sink for a short while and plug the drain for a bit and let it sit in it. It won't take long to bring it back up to room temperature.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I know what you mean, my cats don't like cold canned food out of the frig. either. Usually, my cats nibble a bit of the cold stuff, and come back in 10 or 15 mins. when the food has warmed a little. Also, they won't eat it (or any other meat) if warmed in the microwve at all, so put some on a plate and warm it slightly in a toaster oven.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I am bad and lazy, I pop it in the microwave for about 10 seconds. Aster and Cody seem to enjoy refrigerated cat food though in the heat, so it's good for my laziness lol.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Bahahahaha! When I first saw this thread, it cut off the topic, leaving it to just "Warming refrigerated cat..." XD I TOTALLY was thrown. XD


----------

